# 0137-Abzocke ?



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
seit Wochenanfang klingelt mein Handy 1x und dann aufgelegt, d.h. so schnell kann kein Mensch dran- täglich mindestens einmal. Und dann wird angezeigt "Entgangener Anruf -491377130128. Das ist doch bestimmt Abzocke.

Wie seht Ihr das ?

Gruß
Nightstar


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2005)

Nightstar schrieb:
			
		

> Wie seht Ihr das ?


Der Anruf allein wird sicherlich automatisch auf Dein Handy generiert. Der evtl. strittige Umsatz kommt erst mit einem Rückruf zu stande. Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, dann orientiere Dich mal an den bereits bestehenden Diskussionen, z. B.:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8489&highlight=0137
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8657&highlight=0137
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7760&highlight=0137


----------

